# Popup Fenster IMMER im Vordergrund halten.



## angelikamorgan (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo, 

ich habe selbsverständlich nach einer Lösung gesucht und auch einige gefunden.
Leider kann ich das Fenster nicht auf Dauer im Vordergrund halten.

Beim ersten klicken auf den Hintergrund bleibt das popup Fenster im vordergrund. Wenn ich ein zweites mal auf den Hintergrund klicke, verliert das Fenster den Focus  

Wie kann ich das Fenster dauerhaft im Vordergrund halten ?!

Wäre für euere Hilfe dankbar
Gruß
Angelika

*index.html *


```
<html>
    <head>
        <script type="text/javascript">
        function popup(url, width, height) {
            var popup = open(url, "Popup", "left="+left+", top="+top+", width="+width+",height="+height);
        }
        </script>
    </head>
    <body>     
        <a href="#" onClick="popup('inhaltDerPopupSeite.html', 200, 200)">open popup</a>
    </body>
</html>
```


*nhaltDerPopupSeite.html*


```
<html>
    <head>
        <script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
		function setFocus() {
			self.focus();
			window.setTimeout("setFocus()",10);
		}
		</script>
    </head>
    <body onBlur="self.focus()" onload="setFocus()">

    </body>
</html>
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Juni 2008)

Moin,

es gibt in allen gebräuchlichen Browsern Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, um dies zu Unterbinden, ich nehme mal an, diese Einstellung ist in dem von dir verwendeten Browser aktiviert.

P.S.:Man kann über diese Einstellungen auch das Ändern von Grösse und  Position von Fenstern unterbinden.


----------

